

Ask HN: Who Buys Data? - coderdude

Selling data isn't new, but the market for selling data is getting larger. If you were getting into selling datasets, who would you look to tailor your offerings to? (Assuming that you would pick a type of customer first, then gather the data to sell to them.)
======
loltrader
I'd see if I could come up with a profitable way to offer high frequency
historical stock market data to retail/independent crowd.

